# Fluval FX5 v. Filstar XP3(4) v. eheim 2280



## Kypros (Apr 16, 2008)

I am setting up a new 75 gallon tank that will be heavily planted, and am looking for a canister for it. I have been very happy with the reliability of the Eheim 2215 I have on my 29 gallon heavily planted tank, but wish I had more flow. I have not been super happy with a fluval 205 I am running on a 20 gallon tank-it clogs regularly. 
I am considering the Fluval FX5 or Filstar XP3(or4) v. or eheim 2280 for my new tank. Are those filters too powerful for that size tank (I like to overfilter and will be running a inline heater and co2 reactor)? I really like the idea of the dual outlets and pumping feature of the fx5, the price of the Filstars and the famed reliability of the Eheim. 

advice on this age old question is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

The fluvals have a reputation for leaking, and I've heard it from a few different places. The XP's are reliable (I have one running constantly for about 5 years now) and the eheims offer superior reliability and performance for the cost of a kidney. Do the eheims if you can, and the renas as the next best thing. 

I've heard that the JBJ's are a good low range filter for the price if you replace a certain valve for about $10; might be something worth looking in to. I honestly don't know the details, but it might be a direction worth exploring.

-Philosophos


----------



## AquaBarren (Nov 6, 2009)

Have an xp3 on an 84g tank. Seems to have plenty of power. water is clear, plants are happy. very easy to maintain. perhaps not as quite as an ehiem, but pretty quiet. 

no experience with FX5, but that's a lot of horsepower. From what I'veheard, they are noisy. Much depends on where you're putting the filter.

Lots of discussion about flow, but even with a powerful, single filter you may still want to use a powerhead or something to resolve deadspots. 

all positive on the xp3.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Ya, a 75 gal is pretty big. I'd suggest 2x filters to get about 10gph/gal then maybe another 5gph/gal in powerheads or koralias.

I'm getting ready to try wave makers on my system 

-Philosophos


----------



## Kypros (Apr 16, 2008)

I certainly think I will try powerheads on the 75 gallon. I have noticed flow issues in my planted tanks when they get really grown out. 


Philosophos said:


> Ya, a 75 gal is pretty big. I'd suggest 2x filters to get about 10gph/gal then maybe another 5gph/gal in powerheads or koralias.
> 
> I'm getting ready to try wave makers on my system
> 
> -Philosophos


----------



## londonloco (Sep 25, 2005)

I had a 75g with a 305 and 405 on it, they never leaked, never clogged, easy to change, was was crystal clear. Now have the 405 on a 55g, and the 305 on a 29g. Still working strong. Have a 120g planted with sump and a Filstar XP3. Next to the Fluvals, IMO, the XP3 looks much cheaper made. However, it is doing it's job. I was going to buy a FX5 for the 120g, but found the XP3 online for 110$, couldn't pass it up. I've heard nothing but raves about the Eheims. Never owned one.


----------



## Kypros (Apr 16, 2008)

could you explain your sump setup. I am intrigued with the idea of a sump set up so that I could hide my heater and co2 reactor. Would it also be able to keep the main tank water level even? I have the opportunity to buy glass rimless tank that will come drilled to my specs as well.
thanks
Kypros


londonloco said:


> I had a 75g with a 305 and 405 on it, they never leaked, never clogged, easy to change, was was crystal clear. Now have the 405 on a 55g, and the 305 on a 29g. Still working strong. Have a 120g planted with sump and a Filstar XP3. Next to the Fluvals, IMO, the XP3 looks much cheaper made. However, it is doing it's job. I was going to buy a FX5 for the 120g, but found the XP3 online for 110$, couldn't pass it up. I've heard nothing but raves about the Eheims. Never owned one.


----------



## londonloco (Sep 25, 2005)

It's just a basic sump setup. 120g with overflows built in, flex tubing, mag 9.5 drives intake w/inline reactor. I don't use it as a trickle filter. Never have, even when the 120g was set up as a reef. I do have a sponge in the sump, and a 100ml of Purigen. I love a sump set up. It adds water volume to my tank, hides equipment (heater), water level stays level in tank, and goes down in sump. I dose thru my sumps. I add water to the tank in them also.


----------

